# נאבד



## Isidore Demsky

Could anyone tell me if נאבד masculine, feminine, or neuter?


----------



## Egmont

Masculine. The feminine would be נאבדה. Hebrew has no neuter gender.


----------



## origumi

Again, word with no context is misleading. There are two ways to read נאבד, one of them is masculine indeed, the other is both masculine and feminine.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

origumi said:


> Again, word with no context is misleading. There are two ways to read נאבד, one of them is masculine indeed, the other is both masculine and feminine.



What do you mean "There are two ways to read נאבד"?

And in what context would it be both masculine and feminine?


----------



## arielipi

whats not understood by "two ways"? just like "read", there are words that can be read in more than one way.

ne'abed (we will lose) is first person plural, therefore can be both masculine and feminine.


----------



## origumi

Isidore Demsky said:


> What do you mean "There are two ways to read נאבד"?
> 
> And in what context would it be both masculine and feminine?


As there are no vowels in Hebrew, short words often have several readings, with similar or unrelated meanings. Even when there's one reading, the meaning may change according to context.

You can see that Egmont had one word in mind (ne-e-vad, he got lost), arielipi mentioned another (ne-a-bbed, we will lose), and there's more (e.g. no-vad, we will get lost), etc.


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> As there are no vowels in Hebrew, short words often have several readings, with similar or unrelated meanings. Even when there's one reading, the meaning may change according to context.
> 
> As you can see, Egmont had in mind one word (ne-e-vad, he got lost), arielipi mentioned another (ne-a-bbed, we will lose), there's more (e.g. no-vad, we will get lost), etc.



neevad isnt a word. what you mean is אבד. if at all, it shouldve been neebad.


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> neevad isnt a word. what you mean is אבד. if at all, it shouldve been neebad.


See morfix: http://www.morfix.co.il/נאבד.

המילה נאבד (בניקוד הנדון) היא בבנין נפעל. לכן הדגש באות ב' הוא של בגד כפת. ברגע שמחטיפים את האות א' (ע"י חטף סגול) כבר אין שווא נח לפני האות ב' והיא מאבדת את הדגש הקל

אני חושב שמורי דקדוק מרשים להגיד נאבד במקום אבד


----------



## arielipi

see as well http://www.ybhlashon.com/PAGE6.asp


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> see as well http://www.ybhlashon.com/PAGE6.asp


בעברית מדוברת שתי הצורות קיימות, ה"איסור" על שימוש במילה _נאבד _נראה כיוזמה של פוליטרוקי שפה מטעם עצמם. רוביק רוזנטל מציג דוגמאות לשימוש תלמודי במילה _נאבד_. בלוג "עברית שפה קשה" מגדיר את איסור השימוש כ"תיקון יתר" (ומצרף אסמכתאות). בכל אופן דיון כזה נגזר דינו להסתיים ללא תוצאות: יש שעוקב באדיקות אחרי לשון המקרא (ולא ירשה לומר _נאבד_), רעהו מתיר כל מה שבמקורות (ולכן ירשה), שלישי ינהה אחרי פסיקות האקדמיה, רביעי יקדש את לשון הציבור (כלומר _אבד _וגם _נאבד_, עם עדיפות לראשון בכתיבה רשמית).

http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART/845/801.html
http://hebrewlog.blogspot.co.il/2004/09/blog-post_109498236879499895.html


----------



## arielipi

origumi said:


> בעברית מדוברת שתי הצורות קיימות, ה"איסור" על שימוש במילה _נאבד _נראה כיוזמה של פוליטרוקי שפה מטעם עצמם. רוביק רוזנטל מציג דוגמאות לשימוש תלמודי במילה _נאבד_. בלוג "עברית שפה קשה" מגדיר את איסור השימוש כ"תיקון יתר" (ומצרף אסמכתאות). בכל אופן דיון כזה נגזר דינו להסתיים ללא תוצאות: יש שעוקב באדיקות אחרי לשון המקרא (ולא ירשה לומר _נאבד_), רעהו מתיר כל מה שבמקורות (ולכן ירשה), שלישי ינהה אחרי פסיקות האקדמיה, רביעי יקדש את לשון הציבור (כלומר _אבד _וגם _נאבד_, עם עדיפות לראשון בכתיבה רשמית).
> 
> http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART/845/801.html
> http://hebrewlog.blogspot.co.il/2004/09/blog-post_109498236879499895.html



עדיין כל אלה אומרים שאכן עדיפה הצורה אבד, ולא אחרת.


----------

